# Myprotien's thermapure



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

Amazed to see this product in the mail today. They were testing fat burners and gave Thermapure 2 out of 10 score.


----------



## dan2 (Oct 22, 2008)

even though i havent tried any other fat burners.. this makes me sweat like a pig and gives me good energy... any chance of a scan of the article? what came first?


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1134430/So-diet-pills-CAN-trim-tum-Our-expert-brands-test.html

N


----------



## SteveGardener (Jan 31, 2009)

THERMOPURE

Thermopure

Thermopure rating: 2/10

£13.99 for 90 capsules (one to two months' supply), from www.myprotein.co.uk

MAIN INGREDIENTS: Green tea extract, caffeine, raspberry ketones, cayenne and chromium.

CLAIMS: 'When combined with an effective diet and exercise routine, Thermopure's ingredients have been proven to help burn and mobilise fat stores in the body.'

WHAT IT'S LIKE: Sweetsmelling, powder-filled capsules

VERDICT: The raspberry ketones and cayenne have a purported thermogenic effect, meaning it stimulates the body's burning of fat. But there's no evidence this will help with weight loss. A waste of money.

RATING: 2/10 MANUFACTURER SAYS: There is significant anecdotal evidence from many professional athletes and customers that makes Thermopure one of our best sellers.

* See www.dietscotland.com for more nutritional information.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

OTC fat burners don't work??? :confused1: I am truly horrified at this revelation!! :laugh: :lol:

SD


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

What annoys me in relation to the MP product is they state that raspberry ketones are alledged to increase thermogenesis. Everyone knows Green Tea also does this.

Yet they state that this doesnt mean it can help you lose wieght???

The public - and this expert it seems - need to forget about losing "wieght" and concentrate on shifting excess BODYFAT, which will, of course, lower wieght in time.

But the expert (my ar$e) rated one product 8 out of 10 - the one that stops you eating as much. Now as bodybuilders have know for decades - and we acieve the lowest fat-lean tissue ratios in the world I think it is fair to say - is that eating less only works in the short term, and will lose you muscle, as well as fat. By losing muscle, you lower your ability to burn fat, and eventually it all grinds to a rather unhealhty halt. And thats before we even consider metabolic adjustment / efficiency increase.

Bodybuilders are targetted fat loss experts, but the greater public dont want to listen - its all a numbers game to them, and if they dont see two stone off at the scales, regardless of what that 2 stone comprises, then the diet/supp/exercise regime is crap by their reckoning.

Expert my left bollock, should be summarily fired.

I posted the guts of this (put a little more eloquently) in a comment on the site, but I doubt they will put it up.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Bodybuilders are targetted fat loss experts
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Great comment and very true :beer:


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

PR agency not quite doing their job it seems for MP

whoever pays the most gets the best results, simple.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Ah yes, the Daily Mail, that well known arbiter what is an effective nutritional product. Truly, the very home of sensible discussion and scientific rigor.

C £ nts.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I hate the daily mail paper,

Not obviously because of MP, just some of the stuff they write is rubbish. But then I suppose that could be aimed at alot of papers


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

Alan Sugar did a poll recently on which is the most hated newspaper

guess what won!


----------

